# A Midnight Peppermint



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

_A Midnight Peppermint
_​
The quiet night called out to me from my comfortable seat on the couch. I knew that just a few feet outside the door of my house, a lovely mare I called my own was quietly grazing the hay set before her. However, I knew what she would enjoy more than her routine meal was a little mint and sugar carefully bundled in a twisted wrapper. From the special stash I set aside just for her, I took a peppermint and softly slipped out the door, mindful of those sleeping despite the beautiful evening.

No moon beckoned, but the stars shone brighter than ever, boasting of their glory in the absence of the forever enduring night light. The breeze blew warm and sweet in my face, and I stepped into a world of peace. A soft creak of the gate and I was in the presence of the most glorious creatures on earth-horses. At the sound of a soft three toned whistle and the whisper of her name, the mare lifted her head and turned to face me. Her ears pricked at the crinkle of paper, she waited patiently and expectantly for the coming moment of bliss. Greedily, she snatched up the treat and chewed it thoughtfully. I breathed in the refreshing smell of peppermint breath, a scent sure to entice a smile no matter the circumstance.

We spent a moment together in the quiet, blowing into each other's nose. Feeling obligatory, courtesy of the peppermint, the mare allowed me to spend a few precious seconds wrapping my arms around her neck. Her coat was silky soft and mildly fluffed, the feel of winter growing. She waited patiently while I lifted my head to the billions of stars that adorned the night sky. Finally, I bid her good night with a pet and sweet words, and she watched as I made my way across the yard to the gate before returning to her regularly scheduled feed.

For every successful fly over a jump, for every exhilarating gallop and quiet ride, I appreciate the small moments the most. Such as the gentle nudge or rare horse hug, the sweet and kind embrace and concerned whuffle in my face. Such as the joy in the success and finding wisdom in failure, and all the things our silent friends teach us everyday.

And the peppermint shared at midnight.​


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Beautiful!!! So well written, I'm loving this. Makes me wish I could just go outside the door and love on my mare too.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you :grin:

Yes! Its the best thing ever having your horse outside your door. Unfortunately I'll have to go back to boarding for a while, but I'm hoping it won't be for long. But after having the opportunity to keep my horse at home, I've decided to do self care instead of full board. Its so much better being able to monitor the type, quantity, and quality of my horse's feed.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

That's something, if nothing else. How come you have to make the switch? And only temporary?


----------

